# need a little encouragement from my friends



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Most of you know that Jerry's son Matt (my step-son) is on his second tour in Iraq. This tour is nothing like the first one, and has been very hard on him (and his wife Michelle). His tank hit an IUD and he landed in a ditch, and that's just part of it.

Here's the deal.......

They have set up a web site that you can leave words of encouragement directly to Matt. He has access to it. If you could find the time, I know Matt and Michelle would greatly appreciate any support you have for him.

http://www.soldierwall.com/wall.php?...&squareId=1982

my sincere thanks in advance!
trudy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Done Dill


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Trudy--which one is he? I see the rows are numbered on the left hand side.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Nevermind, I found him. 

Page 7, line 92...5th one over. SPC Matthew Sparks


----------



## DonRenee (Jul 11, 2005)

Our prayers going out to the family and will visit the site as well. Stay strong. We all know that sometimes that can be a challenge.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Done! That is a wonderful website, I posted several comments to other soldiers as well and plan to do more.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Posted. Be sure to let him know how proud we all are of him and his fellow troopers!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

it's done. prayers are sent.


rbt2


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

All of us at our shop will leave him a message. And keep him in our prayers.


----------

